# considering mead making



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got the honey, I've got the interest, and some experience (I've brewed a little beer) but I honestly don't know what the mead tastes like. Is there somewhere I can go to buy some that would be considered good? Finding it for sale or anyone local who makes it has been has been a fruitless task so far.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=com_sobi&catid=91&Itemid=34

Here are some U.S. sources. I know several of these do mailorder. But one very important caveat: try several _styles_ of mead, preferably from several meaderies. Mead has some similarities with wine, in that it would be a pity to try a bone-dry white, or syrup-sweet Boone's, and based on that taste decide that one doesn't like wine! Same with mead. There are lots of styles and tastes out there. If you know of wines you like, start there (sweet, dry; sparkling, still; fruity, not; etc.). 

I maintain to anyone who'll listen that I can find a beer (and a mead) that they'll like, even the ones who "don't like beer(/mead)". Often their experience with them is limited to widely available styles (McBeers or a Guinness typically), or poor individual examples.

All that said, dive in and make a semisweet one-gallon mead! My concord pyment has converted scores of people into re-considering mead. Unfortunately, once you're hooked meadmaking is a little like Ebola... contagious and life-changing


----------

